# jd 318.....plow? or push box?



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

what size push box to go on a 318? or even a plow? which would work better? using it for apartment complexes


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Depends on the lot. With rows of cars on both sides the pusher is a no brainer. If the lot allows you to push it all off to the side the plow would be alot cheaper and not much slower.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

what is a 318? sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

jd 318 skidsteer 61 horse 1800 pound lift capacity


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Boxes don't backdrag, so if that's something you do a lot of, that should weigh in your decision..

Boxes are incredibly efficient, you can move a LOT of snow, but they usually work better on areas where you need to push the snow (long narrow runs where you can't push to the side). If you can winrow it (or need to winrow it) a plow works better.

Get one of those fancy new plows with the attached moving wings (you'll need an extra hydraulic circuit but that shouldn't be a huge problem) and then you should be able to do anything.


Boxes are a lot less money (and hassle) than a plow.

Not helpful, but maybe some points to consider.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LoneCowboy;687961 said:


> Boxes don't backdrag, so if that's something you do a lot of, that should weigh in your decision..
> 
> Boxes are incredibly efficient, you can move a LOT of snow, but they usually work better on areas where you need to push the snow (long narrow runs where you can't push to the side). If you can winrow it (or need to winrow it) a plow works better.
> 
> ...


Steel trip boxes back drag and they even work better when the endplates float like an Artic or Horst. WE have an 8 ft Pusher our JD 320 and a Gehl 4640 and all they do is back drag loading docks and push out all night and they push them fine. Not sure how much less a 318 weighs.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

windrowsnow;687932 said:


> jd 318 skidsteer 61 horse 1800 pound lift capacity


Dont you mean a 317 or a 320


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

LoneCowboy;687961 said:


> Boxes don't backdrag, so if that's something you do a lot of, that should weigh in your decision..
> 
> Boxes are incredibly efficient, you can move a LOT of snow, but they usually work better on areas where you need to push the snow (long narrow runs where you can't push to the side). If you can winrow it (or need to winrow it) a plow works better.
> 
> ...


They do if they have a Backdrag edge


----------



## zmowing (Feb 23, 2001)

*pusher box with back drag opposition*

Protect makes a back opposition & Snow Dozer to can be found on ebay.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;688439 said:


> Dont you mean a 317 or a 320


Good call Crete.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

cretebaby;688440 said:


> They do if they have a Backdrag edge


Ok, I did not know that. 

But how do you get closer than 2 or 3 feet away.
The edge is on the back side of the regular pusher edge, right???

for example, you have to backdrag a parking spot, up against a garage. With a plow, you can get within 6" or so safely, how close can you get with a box with a backdrag edge?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LoneCowboy;688726 said:


> Ok, I did not know that.
> 
> But how do you get closer than 2 or 3 feet away.
> The edge is on the back side of the regular pusher edge, right???
> ...


The backdrag edge is on the top and you angle your blade down to use it.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

AHHH 317, ok. Thought deere came out with another skid that I didnt know about just like the 315, that came in under my radar so ok. 8 foot pusher would work good or a blade with wings.


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks for correcting me your right it is a 317. deciding to make the plunge into purchasing one and a box would work much better than a blade in apartment complexes.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

I have an 317 that is an 17hp engine in it. and am using snowblower on it 36 inch wide. it works real good in 2 ft snow. boxer or an pusher is worth less.. snowblower gets the job done alot faster on it. 

317 is near same as 318 but they both are different get snow blower!

steve


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

PowerWagon;691375 said:


> I have an 317 that is an 17hp engine in it. and am using snowblower on it 36 inch wide. it works real good in 2 ft snow. boxer or an pusher is worth less.. snowblower gets the job done alot faster on it.
> 
> 317 is near same as 318 but they both are different get snow blower!
> 
> steve


LOL

the OP was talking about skidloaders


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

yeah i thought he was talking about lawn mowers too!!! a 318 is a damm nice lawn mower though....


----------

